# problème de mise à jour iOS 5.1 en Polynésie française



## lemouzyh (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'habite à Tahiti; depuis que la mise à jour 5.1 est sortie, il m'est impossible d'établir la connexion avec le serveur de mise à jour, que ce soit pour l'ipad2, l'ipad1, le iphone 4, à partir de Itunes ou directement en passant par iOS 5.01 sur chaque appareil; ce problème arrive t'il à d'autres personnes en Polynésie française, à d'autres personnes ailleurs, en métropole ou à l'étranger, et à quoi cela peut il être du? blocage du service par Apple, par un opérateur local, Mana en Polynésie, pour ne pas saturer les tuyaux?

Merci de vos éclaircissements.


----------



## claudde (14 Mars 2012)

199 visites sans réponses... Moi non plus d'ailleurs, peut-être contacter les locaux ou opérateurs?


----------



## esales (14 Mars 2012)

Étant en Afrique et ayant internet avec un débit très réduit (256k), je télécharge directement le firmware sur internet et non via le système de mise à jour Apple.Une fois téléchargés et mis dans le bon dossier, iTunes se charge de mettre à jour mes iDevice. 
Cette méthode résoudra peut être ce problème.


----------

